# Narrow Gauge Convention--who's going?



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll be there Wednesday through Friday. Anyone else planning on going?

Later,

K


----------



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kevin,
I'll be in PCGRS booth all week. Drop by and say hi! Let's see how many of those in the smaller scales we can convert to large scale!!!
Randy


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

I will be there Wed through Saturday

Stan Ames


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man! I'd _love_ to go but I don't have the vacation time! I guess you guys will have to let us vicariously enjoy it through your posts ( which means _pictures!!_)


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on Thursday. Hope to run into you. Kevin will you enter anything in the model contest? 

Terl


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...Kevin will you enter anything in the model contest? 

_Someone's_ got to show these Colorado narrow gaugers that other states had narrow gauge... I'm quite positive my entries will be rather conspicuous by their three initials.  

Later, 

K


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Kevin, are you still in the east? any chance of going to York next weekend?
Paul


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No, I'm in Colorado (hence my role as missionary for things eastern narrow gauge). I'll be back east for a few days for the EBT's Fall Spectacular. Hopefully this time, I won't come down with strep. That kinda puts a damper on the weekend's activities. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I was looking at their web site, it may be worth a road trip some timem. We got so much going right now, I don't know when we would go. Our club is going up to the B and O museum on Oct 17. 
Paul


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

If anyone at the convention sees plans for Howe Truss bridges, please let me know the name of the vendor. 
Particularly Howe Truss Bridge for RGS - Bridge 45A in Ophir Colorado 

I was in the process of buying some plans from Bruce Maxwell, John Maxwell's son, who was running the website colong.com when he died. 
That site is not currently in operation. I wanted, as starters, plans 2-100 and 2-101. Others would be great, too. 

The plans most likely say Drawn by D&RG shops: 
Here is a link to what plan 2-099 for RGS bridge 9A looks like: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/QUkh_t89e39dhCTubN7IEg?feat=directlink 

Any help or leads would be MUCH appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Don Howard


----------

